# Uberhaus TH 4700 programmable thermostat



## Bisscheroux (Aug 19, 2011)

I tried toprogram this thermostat and ran into difficulties with insufficient stepby step guidance in how to EXACTLY program each function.

Does anyone have any information leading to a more useful and PRECISE programming instruction sheet? Is there also a problem solving literature on this thermostat?

A frustrated customer ! My email; [email protected]


----------



## kirkg13 (Oct 14, 2011)

*Programming the UberHaus Th-4700*

The main trick I learned when I got one recently is that you need to press the Enter button on the screen after almost every step. 

I don't have the thermostat here now, but if I remember correctly, here are the steps to program it. When I say press a button, it means the button icon on the touchscreen...

Press the PRO button (I don't think you need Enter after this...)
This brings up the days of the week buttons on the top of the screen.

Press the button for each day that you want to program to the same settings.
Press Enter.
Press Menu repeatedly to change to one of the 4 times of the day that you can set - Wake, Day, Evening, Sleep. The appropriate icon is shown on the screen, eg WAKE.
Press Enter.
Change the desired hour when you want WAKE to start, using the + or - button. e.g 07:00
Press Enter.
Change the desired minutes when you want WAKE to start, using the + or - button. e.g. 07:15
Press Enter.
Set the desired temperature for this period, using the + or - key. e.g. 21 (degrees C).
Press Enter.

Press the MENU key to go to the next time of day.
Press Enter.
Repeat as above for the remaining three time periods - Day, Evening, Sleep.

To select other days of the week, select them at the top of the screen, and deselect ones you've already changed. You can always press Cancel and then PRO again to bring them up fresh. The days you've already programmed will be saved.

The biggest problem I believe with this thermostat is it has no HOLD option, so you can manually override the temperature for a short time, but it only stays until the next interval change, when the programmed temperatures take over again. 

Hope this helps - good luck.


----------

